# why do you lock threads????



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

I CAN NOT STAND WHEN THREADS ARE LOCKED
What keeps me coming back is that this forum is the crazyness..
IT is comedy at its best ( go to any comedy show and the comedy is always at someones expence)
LET THE PEOPLE DECIDE AND DICTATE THE THREAD...

As for Jeff and Molly let them work it out.
Personally I think some of Jeffs post are funny as sh*t and as for Molly I know that you are excellent trainer and you have produced some excellent dogs ( yes Jeff seen her train and a few of her dogs) But then again WTF do I know...
Now bring it on I am ready.....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

> As for Jeff and Molly let them work it out.


](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

hillel schwartzman said:


> I CAN NOT STAND WHEN THREADS ARE LOCKED ... LET THE PEOPLE DECIDE AND DICTATE THE THREAD...


http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/everyone-should-read-direction-forum-13453/#post160137

Partial quote: _As of today, threads will get locked, posts will get deleted, and people will get banned if their attitudes continue to be as they are.

When our forum members start showing some of the self-restraint that made this forum so great in the first place, then we might be able to dial down the moderation again. But it is clear that it is needed, because apparently we're back in kindergarten. _End partial quote


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/everyone-should-read-direction-forum-13453/#post160137
> 
> Partial quote: _As of today, threads will get locked, posts will get deleted, and people will get banned if their attitudes continue to be as they are._
> 
> _When our forum members start showing some of the self-restraint that made this forum so great in the first place, then we might be able to dial down the moderation again. But it is clear that it is needed, because apparently we're back in kindergarten. _End partial quote


 
Hey Connie I think your in alright cool lady. Not for nothing though most locks are thrown on threads because people are making aware of people that are liars, money hungry and have screwed people. If you got screwed wouldn't you of like a heads up before spending a couple or more grand and getting a shitter or broke equipment. No disrespect just trying ot bring it more in light. If you look at the excused threads there not all negative, might be sarcastic but there is goodness being spread as well. We are humans and are aloud to make mistakes as well as speak the truth. Lies are one thing thats shouldn't be tolerated but thr truth never hurt no one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_" If you got screwed wouldn't you of like a heads up before spending a couple or more grand and getting a shitter or broke equipment."_


You may have noticed a few threads are deleted ....

Many, however, that are going nowhere fast and devolving into nothing but a flame war that admin and mods are receiving PM after PM about -- they get locked _and left up._

If the person under discussion has been able to respond, for example, then even if the thread is locked for the above reasons, it does not disappear.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie is a one cool lady. I'm the prick that, well you know. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Connie is a one cool lady. I'm the prick that, well you know. ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


Frost ever got screwed on a green dog that maybe could of been avoided if advice could of been giving, And don't lie that you have never had a green dog that turn into shit when further into testing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

those wiley ol dog brokers. LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

[QUOTE
Many, however, that are going nowhere fast and devolving into nothing but a flame war that admin and mods are receiving PM after PM about -- they get locked [/QUOTE]

Hi Connie (and other Moderators/owners)

I say let Jeff and Molly duke it out. There is some accidental
information that gets in there and it is entertaining as hell 
Tell the whinny cry babies sending the PM's to hit their delete keys or find a pet forum that plays nice, if they're so sensitive LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They have their quota like traffic cops. They have to give out so many tickets. :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I never once called her ****bag. WHats the big deal ?? LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Frost ever got screwed on a green dog that maybe could of been avoided if advice could of been giving, And don't lie that you have never had a green dog that turn into shit when further into testing.


No. Because I take my own advice. I personally test each dog before I buy it. Then I have a physical conducted, by my vet, to include xrays at my own cost. I advise everyone and anyone that asks me to do exactly the same. I don't rely on what someone else thinks I need. I don't rely on someone elses xrays and physicals. Just for the record, I'm not in the habit of lying.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They have their quota like traffic cops. They have to give out so many tickets. :grin:


I've already met my quota, two more and I get the toaster oven. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now that's funny right there. LMAO


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

David Frost said:


> No. Because I take my own advice. I personally test each dog before I buy it. Then I have a physical conducted, by my vet, to include xrays at my own cost. I advise everyone and anyone that asks me to do exactly the same. I don't rely on what someone else thinks I need. I don't rely on someone elses xrays and physicals. Just for the record, I'm not in the habit of lying.
> 
> DFrost


Wasn't calling you a liar all I was saying was be honest and think if you ever made a mistake like every other human out there, but find it hard to the fact that you have never had a dog that didn't turn out the exact way you wanted it to. If this is true we all need to hire you to master us in picking a dog so that we never ever make a mistake in our lifes with a dog again. As far as vet stuff gos i think we all do this that have been doing dogs for a while now at least I do what you do when it comes to health / x - rays.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> ... think if you ever made a mistake like every other human out there, but find it hard to the fact that you have never had a dog that didn't turn out the exact way you wanted it to. ...


But would that necessarily be a reason to trash the breeder or seller on a web board?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> But would that necessarily be a reason to trash the breeder or seller on a web board?


you lost me which breeder are we referring to Connie


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> you lost me which breeder are we referring to Connie


The hypothetical one from here:
_"if you ever made a mistake like every other human out there ... had a dog that didn't turn out the exact way you wanted it to." 
_

I believe the point was being made that it's a public service to expose the breeder or seller of "shitters" on web boards, and I'm asking if the situation you describe above is one would justify a trashing on a board.

I mean this hypothetically/generally. ANYone, ANY seller, ANY buyer ... is _"making a mistake and not having a dog turn out exactly the way you wanted it to"_ a good basis for trashing the breeder/supplier on a web board?


eta
Again, this is nothing to do with any particular breeder or seller. I'm curious about criteria for a trashing post. That's all. It would be great if opinions on this could be free of specific references to any breeder or seller, because I'm asking about general POV.

And not just you, Harry. Anyone.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

The hypothetical one from here:
_"if you ever made a mistake like every other human out there ... had a dog that didn't turn out the exact way you wanted it to." _


I believe the point was being made that it's a public service to expose the breeder or seller of "shitters" on web boards, and I'm asking if the situation you describe above is one would justify a trashing on a board.

_Not always but if your referring to a certain breeder that myself and others disputed for false advertising her dogs for something that there not. Why should people be able to get away with peoples money on false pretenses.
_ 
I mean this hypothetically/generally. ANYone, ANY seller, ANY buyer ... is _"making a mistake and not having a dog turn out exactly the way you wanted it to"_ a good basis for trashing the breeder/supplier on a web board?

_That was a generic statement with in its own saying that we have all made mistakes not directed specifically at Mr. Frost or any other specific individual on this forum. Sorry if you saw it otherwise.
_ 

eta
Again, this is nothing to do with any particular breeder or seller. I'm curious about criteria for a trashing post. That's all. It would be great if opinions on this could be free of specific references to any breeder or seller, because I'm asking about general POV.

And not just you, Harry. Anyone.

_I think it could be used as a valuable tool / resource that people could ignore or decide to read but could not complain to the moderators about. Something that its kinda of lie a hold harmless being signed. Or if it started on a forum you can aske the person you have a problem with to move to this section if they agree game on if not I guess walk away from it and if not lock it or remove the comments. People are naturally protective and argumentative as well as caring so no reason to cancel people from the forum for these natural humanistic attributes. Just my opinion. I guess its something that you moderators and Mike need to figure out how to go about it.

Sorry some how some of this ended up in your section Connie, my bad_


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Harry let's just say I am pissed at the deal I got on some of your equipment. So I start talking about the low quality for the top dollar price. Nothing has to be factual. The damage is done whether it is true or not. That's why it is a bad idea to allow that kind of bullshit to be aired on public forum....and there are a lot of people that would do it. I had a couple of people do it to me that never even saw one of my dogs just because I told them to **** off.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So you mean the person being trashed would agree to it? Otherwise it's locked or removed?

I'm honestly trying to clarify what you're asking/saying.

I'm not speaking for David, but I took what he posted as a statement about personal responsibility and due diligence, rather than a statement of infallibility.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Harry let's just say I am pissed at the deal I got on some of your equipment. So I start talking about the low quality for the top dollar price. *Nothing has to be factual. The damage is done whether it is true or not. That's why it is a bad idea to allow that kind of bullshit to be aired on public forum....and there are a lot of people that would do it. **I had a couple of people do it to me that never even saw one of my dogs just because I told them to **** off.*


This is exactly what I mean, and thank you, Don, for a much clearer explanation than mine.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Harry let's just say I am pissed at the deal I got on some of your equipment. So I start talking about the low quality for the top dollar price. Nothing has to be factual. The damage is done whether it is true or not. That's why it is a bad idea to allow that kind of bullshit to be aired on public forum....and there are a lot of people that would do it. I had a couple of people do it to me that never even saw one of my dogs just because I told them to **** off.


Hasn't happened and won't happen where people were not told upfront. If somethings wrong with equipment its obvious there are no hidden secrets like there can be with a animal. Few times problems have occured they have been adress ASAP and dealt with so the customer wasn't pissed in the end. i always make good. Or stuff was discounted that was used for a demo and they were told upfront about it what was wrong like a dent or scratch then able to make a decision yes or no. You cant compare a animal sale to a raw material sale. one has under lying issues that can be hidden the other one is you see as you buy it and cant be hidden. Its not like a puppy that changes day to week to month to year. Metal doesn't have that option. Any other hypothtical questions for me that will need answering.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So you mean the person being trashed would agree to it? Otherwise it's locked or removed?
> 
> I'm honestly trying to clarify what you're asking/saying.
> 
> I'm not speaking for David, but I took what he posted as a statement about personal responsibility and due diligence, rather than a statement of infallibility.


It was a general question asked if anybody has ever made a mistake or of there were any people out there that thought they never messed up in life and thought they were God walking on water LOL.

Yes if the person didn't agree to going to the argumentative protective thread and felt like they were being tormented and could fend for themselves then wined to you, I guess you guys would have to make that decision as moderators. If they except to step in the ring then so be it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Wasn't calling you a liar all I was saying was be honest and think if you ever made a mistake like every other human out there, but find it hard to the fact that you have never had a dog that didn't turn out the exact way you wanted it to. If this is true we all need to hire you to master us in picking a dog so that we never ever make a mistake in our lifes with a dog again. As far as vet stuff gos i think we all do this that have been doing dogs for a while now at least I do what you do when it comes to health / x - rays.


You posted: "Frost ever got screwed on a green dog that maybe could of been avoided if advice could of been giving"


The way that question was worded, led me to believe you were asking if I'd ever bought a dog that was represented to be something different than what it was. In a sense, the broker intentionally misrepresented the dog. That is why I answered in the negative. 

Have I ever made a mistake? Good gravy boat, let me count the ways. Actually, I'd rather not count the ways. I call mistakes such as that, "stupid tax". I've paid my share of stupid tax along the way. However, if I test a dog for both the behavior I want and do the physical, on my own, if the dog doesn't work out, I'd have a hard time blaming the broker. To the credit of the broker(s) I deal with, if that were to happen, during initial training, they'd still replace it. 

I know you don't know me. I don't claim to be god's gift to dog training. Modestly, I'll say I have a fairly decent track record training dogs, no sir, I've never titled a dog. Know nothing about breeding. I don't know all the new, updated terms and don't pretend to. I'm fairly consistent in my beliefs about the use of pseudo. Bark and hold is both an attempt at political correctness and an intrusion of sport into PSD. I also understand those are my opinions and not necessarily shared by my learned collegues. I also think ATF is trying to be the big dog in EDD and they are lost as last years Easter egg and that handlers that don't believe the "final" response in drug dog is important are leading themselves down a dangerous road. Again, nothing but my personal opinion and not shared by all my collegues. I'll discuss them, debate them talk about them as long as anyone wants to regardless of the eyerolls directed my way or the "vendor" dog trainers that take their shots at me. That's what a sound ego does for me, I frankly don't give a shit whether they agree with me or not. However you did mention one thing I'd like to make perfectly clear. It's a quirk of mine. I did not say you called me a liar. Had I thought that, none of this conversation would take place. The reason: If someone were to call me a liar, that means they don't believe me. In fact, I would think, if someone thought I was a liar, anything I had to say may well be suspect. To that end; if someone were to accuse me of lying, there really isn't anything I can do about it except not enjoin them in any type of discussion. So, since this discussion is taking place, I certainly did not feel you called me a liar.
I've got a lot of other quirks when it comes to dog training. Like never starting anything new on a Monday or a Friday. I don't like long haired GSD's and think Border Collies are the scum of the earth. Almost every handler I have ever put through a basic school at some point thought I was a real prick. I'm fairly certain there is a Sgt or an LT somewhere in the background that just can't wait until I retire. That some of those that call me; The Fog, don't use the term out of respect. Those are just off the top of my head. I could go on, but geez, now I'm boring myself.

edited to add: I read over the comment about hiring me to: master us in picking a dog so that we never ever make a mistake in our lifes with a dog again". If you are being screwed by vendors, I've already helped you. YOu wouldn't have to hire me just spend a few days with me picking a dog and that will certainly lessen you chances of a vendor/broker sticking it to you. I am pretty good at picking dogs, but I'll be honest; you can't afford me. I've kept track by the way. Dogs I've selected have completed the course of training they were selected for over 90% of the time. For the past 20 years, my word alone has been responsible for every dog that was entered into training. In the military, we didn't always get to chose what we had to try and train. Geez Louise talk about ego, that's some huh.... I got plenty more. 

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Hasn't happened and won't happen where people were not told upfront. If somethings wrong with equipment its obvious there are no hidden secrets like there can be with a animal. Few times problems have occured they have been adress ASAP and dealt with so the customer wasn't pissed in the end. i always make good. Or stuff was discounted that was used for a demo and they were told upfront about it what was wrong like a dent or scratch then able to make a decision yes or no. You cant compare a animal sale to a raw material sale. one has under lying issues that can be hidden the other one is you see as you buy it and cant be hidden. Its not like a puppy that changes day to week to month to year. Metal doesn't have that option. Any other hypothtical questions for me that will need answering.


That's not true Harry. I have some of your stuff and it isn't half what you make it out to be. And no one returned my calls.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This is exactly what I mean, and thank you, Don, for a much clearer explanation than mine.


If that person did that I wouldn't wine to you guys either, I would fend for myself like a adult should be able to do. especially if one is or knows their innocent in the matter. I have taking some blows and have not cried wolf to a moderator because I'm a adult and will remain to be one. Like now I got you and another member drilling me, as far as I'm concern keep it coming but when the fire returns don't get all mad and throw me off because feelings got step on.=D>


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That's not true Harry. I have some of your stuff and it isn't half what you make it out to be. And no one returned my calls.


Okay Don don't believe I have ever dealt with you but what is it I sold you and we are going to get it cleared up there even though I will make the statement I think your full of it and looking to start shit but go ahead pal bring the B.S. your getting ready to come out your mouth just for the hell of it.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David, I always read your posts with great interest but this one (post #25) just made me smile from ear to ear ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

David Frost said:


> You posted: "Frost ever got screwed on a green dog that maybe could of been avoided if advice could of been giving"
> 
> 
> The way that question was worded, led me to believe you were asking if I'd ever bought a dog that was represented to be something different than what it was. In a sense, the broker intentionally misrepresented the dog. That is why I answered in the negative.
> ...


Agreed David, Sorry was using your name as a directive being that it was u I was talking with Guess I need to be better in my wording and punctuation and spelling. Hands are faster than the mouth and mind LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Don where you at dude? I'm drooling waiting to hear what kind of stuff your going to come up with.:-({|=


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't know Connie.....I think it would depend on who the breeder/individual is....and how much trash talk they've done about other breeders/trainers/handlers/competitiors on public forums.....fully aware that the people they are (untruthfully and without any personal knowledge) trashing don't spend time going to forums ...if they even go on a computer at all....... to even respond to their (insert HER) lies. I think it is alot different when a breeder or anyone for that matter starts a post/thread about their dogs and their achievements....in a sense they are putting themselves out there for response. Alot different then someone else actually starting a thread just to trash talk a person or kennel. What comes around....goes around. Gotta love Karma......

Thanks Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!! If your ever in the Camp Lejuene Area....I owe you a few beers at the "E" Club

IMO if a breeder visits this forum* on occassion* *only* to post videos of past, present, future breeding prospects.....I think that is a form of free advertising. Not like WDF charges much to legitamately advertise dogs/puppies. 

If anyone, to include myself, posts a video on* this or any* forum of their dogs training/working, then we should know that we are putting themselves out there....and should anticipate some criticisms along with the adda boys'.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Okay Don don't believe I have ever dealt with you but what is it I sold you and we are going to get it cleared up there even though I will make the statement I think your full of it and looking to start shit but go ahead pal bring the B.S. your getting ready to come out your mouth just for the hell of it.


It is just that easy to make sit up Harry. That is the point. Maybe I didn't like something you said on the forum. You say it won't happen. It can happen anytime. You may not care if it happens to you.....but most people would.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Agreed David, Sorry was using your name as a directive being that it was u I was talking with Guess I need to be better in my wording and punctuation and spelling. Hands are faster than the mouth and mind LOL


There's that low threshhold thing again.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is just that easy to make sit up Harry. That is the point. Maybe I didn't like something you said on the forum. You say it won't happen. It can happen anytime. You may not care if it happens to you.....but most people would.


Don I have taking it and yes have dished it but never out of disrespect for the board or moderators, The times I have and will nail somebody to their grave will be of their dogs or themselves from personal experiences or the number of people that have been taking. If I shitted on a bunch of people I would expect the same treatment from others for doing wrongs to other working dog people. Now that being said hopely by confronting the situation those people will either become legit people and change their tune or shut the **** up and shut down shop hopely.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 

You posted: "Frost ever got screwed on a green dog that maybe could of been avoided if advice could of been giving"


The way that question was worded, led me to believe you were asking if I'd ever bought a dog that was represented to be something different than what it was. In a sense, the broker intentionally misrepresented the dog. That is why I answered in the negative. 

Have I ever made a mistake? Good gravy boat, let me count the ways. Actually, I'd rather not count the ways. I call mistakes such as that, "stupid tax". I've paid my share of stupid tax along the way. However, if I test a dog for both the behavior I want and do the physical, on my own, if the dog doesn't work out, I'd have a hard time blaming the broker. To the credit of the broker(s) I deal with, if that were to happen, during initial training, they'd still replace it. 

I know you don't know me. I don't claim to be god's gift to dog training. Modestly, I'll say I have a fairly decent track record training dogs, no sir, I've never titled a dog. Know nothing about breeding. I don't know all the new, updated terms and don't pretend to. I'm fairly consistent in my beliefs about the use of pseudo. Bark and hold is both an attempt at political correctness and an intrusion of sport into PSD. I also understand those are my opinions and not necessarily shared by my learned collegues. I also think ATF is trying to be the big dog in EDD and they are lost as last years Easter egg and that handlers that don't believe the "final" response in drug dog is important are leading themselves down a dangerous road. Again, nothing but my personal opinion and not shared by all my collegues. I'll discuss them, debate them talk about them as long as anyone wants to regardless of the eyerolls directed my way or the "vendor" dog trainers that take their shots at me. That's what a sound ego does for me, I frankly don't give a shit whether they agree with me or not. However you did mention one thing I'd like to make perfectly clear. It's a quirk of mine. I did not say you called me a liar. Had I thought that, none of this conversation would take place. The reason: If someone were to call me a liar, that means they don't believe me. In fact, I would think, if someone thought I was a liar, anything I had to say may well be suspect. To that end; if someone were to accuse me of lying, there really isn't anything I can do about it except not enjoin them in any type of discussion. So, since this discussion is taking place, I certainly did not feel you called me a liar.
I've got a lot of other quirks when it comes to dog training. Like never starting anything new on a Monday or a Friday. I don't like long haired GSD's and think Border Collies are the scum of the earth. Almost every handler I have ever put through a basic school at some point thought I was a real prick. I'm fairly certain there is a Sgt or an LT somewhere in the background that just can't wait until I retire. That some of those that call me; The Fog, don't use the term out of respect. Those are just off the top of my head. I could go on, but geez, now I'm boring myself.

edited to add: I read over the comment about hiring me to: master us in picking a dog so that we never ever make a mistake in our lifes with a dog again". If you are being screwed by vendors, I've already helped you. YOu wouldn't have to hire me just spend a few days with me picking a dog and that will certainly lessen you chances of a vendor/broker sticking it to you. I am pretty good at picking dogs, but I'll be honest; you can't afford me. I've kept track by the way. Dogs I've selected have completed the course of training they were selected for over 90% of the time. For the past 20 years, my word alone has been responsible for every dog that was entered into training. In the military, we didn't always get to chose what we had to try and train. Geez Louise talk about ego, that's some huh.... I got plenty more. 


THis is a ****ing record. I have NEVER seen him post this long of a post. 

AWESOME.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> If that person did that I wouldn't wine to you guys either, I would fend for myself like a adult ... I have taking some blows and have not cried wolf to a moderator because I'm a adult ... Like now I got you and another member drilling me ...


Harry, 90% of the "whining" is done by people NOT being trashed; they just don't like it. Or they think it gets way out of control.


P.S.
I'm not "drilling" you. I was asking what would be criteria for bashing a seller or breeder. That is, where does personal responsibility end. That's all.

And again, as I said, I didn't mean just you. I meant ANYONE.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Harry, what kind of stuff DO you make ?? I saw a bit back you were making a kennel panel, but what else ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... THis is a ****ing record. I have NEVER seen him post this long of a post. AWESOME.


I know, huh? 8)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> .... If anyone, to include myself, posts a video on* this or any* forum of their dogs training/working, then we should know that we are putting themselves out there....and should anticipate some criticisms along with the adda boys'.


I agree. And many of those threads devolve into nothing but repeats of posts and flame wars that go nowhere, and get really tedious and get locked -- _but are not removed.
_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is just that easy to make s[h]it up Harry. That is the point. Maybe I didn't like something you said on the forum. You say it won't happen. It can happen anytime. You may not care if it happens to you.....but most people would.


This is indeed a huge point.

Saying it won't happen might mean it won't be done by you. But you are not everyone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I agree. And many of those threads devolve into nothing but repeats of posts and flame wars that go nowhere, and get really tedious and get locked -- _but are not removed.
> _


Locked to end the bleeding and the escalation, _but left up._

Seems like that's a big difference from threads that are removed (which is not many!).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Harry, 90% of the "whining" is done by people NOT being trashed; they just don't like it. Or they think it gets way out of control.

This is what I do not like. They are not part of the conversation, DON'T have to read it, or even LOOK at it, but are whining and trying in their pathetic way to control a situation by being pussies. I would bet they are not even contributing members, just those idiots that lurk, and should be booted off anyway, out of sheer uselessness.

Remember back in grade school when the guy got the beatdown for being a whiney little ****** ??

I know these people do. HA HA 

Think about it. They don't have to look at it, but cannot I repeat CANNOT help themselves but look at it, and then they expect something being done about it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The world is what it is. It's not what we want it to be. 

Some want reasonable civility and some don't.

Mods and admin want relative freedom from a thousand PMs and emails. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I would bet they are not even contributing members, just those idiots that lurk ...


Think about it.

If that was the case, do you think admin and mods would care about the whining?
_
I _wouldn't. 

But that is not (I repeat not) the case. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> .... Remember back in grade school


I sure do. :lol:

Like it was just today.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Harry, 90% of the "whining" is done by people NOT being trashed; they just don't like it. Or they think it gets way out of control.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> ...


Connie, don't mind the drilling its good to have done to anyone once in a while puts them in check, no harm taking LOL:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I tire of the attitudes. I can be a smart ass and poke fun with the best of them 
and maybe in the lounge its fine but every post?
it gets old and tiring

I come here to discuss dogs, not to listen to self important people attack everyone who is not in their clicke
people can discuss dogs without being a 35 year dog trainer or ever titling a dog
and they can be corrected if they are wrong without being called names
its just childish bullying and it is ruining this board


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Harry, what kind of stuff DO you make ?? I saw a bit back you were making a kennel panel, but what else ??


Jeff you will probally say i'm gay but here we go, use to do blinds now only doing them on special occasions, send out sticks discontinued shot in the dark and the shot never went further than a order of 50 so pulled the machine down for something else, 1 meter adjustable jumps ( three heights ), dog boxes of different size, spec out trailers, drug boxes, vehicle inserts, and anything else you might want out of steel or aluminum. We just finished a job for a church doing communion crosses ( I know Ironic with a mouth like mine ). Basically if it can be spec we can do it. Alot of its on my avatar in my images if you like to take a look.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This is indeed a huge point.
> 
> Saying it won't happen might mean it won't be done by you. But you are not everyone.


understand your point but I wont make shit up, its better to stay out of it if you can't back it and know the topic instead of looking like a shitbag. I think thats good advice for all.:-k


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

WTF? away for a couple hours and five pages of nonsense!!! WTF, this X)!(@( MOLLY PM'd me doesn't know me from Adam and claimed I contacted her reference Jeff and banning him. Based of the message, sounds like she copied and pasted that all over! I just posted it, but for someone so coward to confront the obvious and do that is just plain sorry!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I sure do. :lol:
> 
> Like it was just today.


You ain't kidding feel like I'm in the principals office ( just a joke get it HAHA ) [-o<


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The world is what it is. It's not what we want it to be.
> 
> Some want reasonable civility and some don't.
> 
> Mods and admin want relative freedom from a thousand PMs and emails. :lol:


1st amendment baby ( freedom of speech ) for those who slept through school and dropped out LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> I tire of the attitudes. I can be a smart ass and poke fun with the best of them
> and maybe in the lounge its fine but every post?
> it gets old and tiring


It sure does.

Hence the frustrated owner and the locked threads and editing.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> WTF? away for a couple hours and five pages of nonsense!!! WTF, this X)!(@( MOLLY PM'd me doesn't know me from Adam and claimed I contacted her reference Jeff and banning him. Based of the message, sounds like she copied and pasted that all over! I just posted it, but for someone so coward to confront the obvious and do that is just plain sorry!!


 
You know how it is we are off on one of these blind searches and have gotten into a million little silly tangents Bro. Its all good though things I think are finally calming the waters here.](*,)[-o< Alrighty well you guys can all keep on I'm going to do my last rounds on me dutchies eh! Goodnight and dont let the bed bugs bite LOL.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Don where you at dude? I'm drooling waiting to hear what kind of stuff your going to come up with.:-({|=


I bought stuff off this Harry guy, the stuff was shit, called 20 times to return and not one return call. Just put a stop payment on my amex.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> I bought stuff off this Harry guy, the stuff was shit, called 20 times to return and not one return call. Just put a stop payment on my amex.


Chris man didn't anybody tell you that we were done with thid thread, anyways I play LOL. Alright Chris what did you buy sir and whats wrong with it. Oh yea please copy the invoice then paste it to this thread. If I sold you something or have done any business with you you will have a email with my E signature which reads what. Don't leave everybody holding hteir breath now LOL

Oh I got it now this is your way Of taking a shot of me for the other post where I didn't bash you but was sticking up for somebody that deserves sticking up for I gotcha now LMFAO


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Connie, don't mind the drilling its good to have done to anyone once in a while puts them in check, no harm taking LOL:mrgreen:


OK I will use some information I have gathered on you from your post here.
You stated you attended the 2008 WDA and wernt impressed and thought it was a laugh. But a couple of days earlier there was a thread "Great Catches" and you dident recognise the fact that in all the videos that the dogs were being injured and mamed.
Then you jump on some new guy who is some nobody dog breeder/broker who you made a dog deal with to buy a dog from to do who knows what what with.
Then you jumped in on the Jeff/Molly thread.
Judging from your posts and comments JMO your opinion and judgement on any thing to do with working dogs is suspect again JMO


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> OK I will use some information I have gathered on you from your post here.
> You stated you attended the 2008 WDA and wernt impressed and thought it was a laugh. But a couple of days earlier there was a thread "Great Catches" and you dident recognise the fact that in all the videos that the dogs were being injured and mamed.
> Then you jump on some new guy who is some nobody dog breeder/broker who you made a dog deal with to buy a dog from to do who knows what what with.
> Then you jumped in on the Jeff/Molly thread.
> ...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

For all of you clowns feeding into this and trying to get me worked up, fat chance in hell, Oh yea I have decided to not return fire, but to explain all the crap you want to hear as far as this forum gos. I also promise not to cry to a moderator so feel free to I get tired of the antics and responding to the same thread over and over and over again.:roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No need for anyone to respond. 
Here's another one that's closing!!!


----------

